# Jamis , any good ?



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

does anyone here ride a Jamis, what are your opinions ?

thanks


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out the review section. Pleanty of of opinions on different Jamis models here:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/PLS_5668_740crx.aspx


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

*Jamis*

Jamis = Value

I just purchased a Jamis Eclipse, my first road bike. I have 2 Jamis mountain bikes, love them.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Jamis rocks*

I love my Jamis mountain bike and the road bikes are really nice now. Have heard nothing but great things about them and the value for what you get. A good choice if the fit is right.


----------



## oldbonedoc (Apr 16, 2008)

*Jamis*

I've ridden an '03 Jamis Ventura (steel) for the last five years. It's been basically bulletproof, needing only routine maintenance. At the time I got it, it was really a good value, spec'd out with better components than most other bikes in its price range. Certainly, the durability only adds to the value equation. It's definitely a good idea to consider a Jamis as an option.

I've gotten a new ride this year, but the Jamis is being sent off to one of my children who's been riding his mt. bike on the roads of Kansas, and it's got some years left in it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

When my Jamis mountain bike frame cracked I asked my dealer what he thought of Jamis as a brand. He said they had one model of mountain bike with issues (the Dakar), that their other mountain bikes had no more problems than average, but that the build quality of their road bikes was second to none, and he sells a couple of real snob appeal 'if you have to ask you can't afford it' brands. I can't speak to the ride quality of their road bikes, but the one mountain bike I've been on is great, until it breaks


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The current Jamis 'Xenith' road bikes are compare very favorable against any other manufacturers high end models. 
Jamis always has solid frames, well designed for very good prices. No snob factor though. 
Jamis customer service could be a bit better.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just bought my second Jamis. my first was an '06 Exile mountain bike, steel hardtail. i love that bike. i just bought a Ventura Comp. its a begginer bike and not much different that the allez or the treck 1000 but i thought it was the best buy. I've only put 50 or so miles on it and really like it so far. maybe i should buy different brands so i could get a better perspective but whatever. i think when i upgrade to a better roadie it will be a Jamis. either the Ventura Elite or Quest.


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a 2006 Xenith Comp that I purchased last fall. It has really great handling, quick and feels real good climbing. Even though it is stiff the ride is comfortable over the long haul. Great bike, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm pretty psyched with my Xenith Team. 

But yes, customer service is lacking in my experience.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I never considered a Jamis and only glanced at them at my local shop. Only when a co-worker asked me to research a Xenth Comp did I even pay attention to them. Hmmm... good specs, good price, good reviews...huh? I reported this to her and, just out of curiosity, scheduled a test ride for myself. First of all, I dislike compact frames and secondly, I disliked the look of the bike; it didn't have a chance. Started out on the ride and complained about both things to my girlfriend as we rode....and rode...and, hey, this is pretty smooth...and comfortable...and quick...and it handles kinda nice...and...and...oh, no, this is a really good bike! Geez, not another bike! Well, I bought it and its my everyday ride to work (its looking over my shoulder right now in my work cubical) and I'm loving it! It can't hold a candle to my Orbea Onix TDF for looks or curb appeal, but for sheer pleasurable riding, it can't be beat (my poor Koga-Myata is now my town bike).


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got a Jamis Ventura Elite that I race on and it's doing pretty well for me. It's not my ideal race bike, but it's not the Ventura's fault. 

Like other's have said, Jamis = Value. If you ride one in your weekly group ride, nobody will know or care but you how good it really is. I kinda like that in a bike. Flies under the radar.


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

I picked up a 08 Xenith Comp and really like it. Not the lightest wheels in the world, but easily replaced in a few years. It's stiff and climbs really well. The frame and fork do a great job of dampening the road vibrations. I like the "flying under the radar" thing too. Unlike other brands, they didn't swap out the brakes for something cheap. Customer service has been great for me. The rep was in the shop when I picked up the bike and gave me the big Jamis pitch. The sent a new frame when my MTB bike broke.


----------

